# Leica Announces M Monochrome Type 246



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 1, 2015)

```
<p><em>Fresh Features Focus on Unsurpassed Imaging Performance, Rich Details, Peak Low-Light Capabilities, HD Video Capability and Live View Options</em></p>
<p><strong>April 30, 2015 –</strong> Leica Camera introduces the new Leica M Monochrom (Type 246) today, the next step in its hugely successful digital black-and-white photography concept for the Leica M rangefinder camera system. The new Leica M Monochrom, the first and only digital camera to enable a real black and white image – still or moving – without image processing or filtering, will be available May 2015.</p>
<p>“With never-before-seen imaging performance, outstanding low-light capabilities, and richness of detail, the new Leica M Monochrom surpasses the high standards set by its predecessor,” said Roland Wolff, VP of Marketing and Corporate Retail for Leica. “At the same time, it keeps its primary aim sharply in focus: black-and-white images with top quality across the board.”</p>
<p><strong>Preorder the Leica M Type 246: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1144610-REG/leica_10930_m_monochrom_typ_246.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/LCM246.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></strong></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Thanks to its high-capacity 2GB-buffer memory and Leica Maestro processor, the new Leica M Monochrom captures sequences three times faster than its predecessor. The new processor also enables extremely fast display of the captured images in review mode, making the new Monochrom even more versatile.</p>
<p>The Leica M Monochrom follows the successful route taken by the Leica M and captures decisive moments with 24-megapixel resolution. The monochrome CMOS sensor produces exceptionally sharp pictures at all sensitivity settings up to ISO 25000. As the M Monochrom has no  color filter array over the sensor, it requires no interpolation for the calculation of luminance values. The result is 100% sharper images with brilliance and detail contrast that far exceeds what color photography can do.</p>
<p>The new Leica M Monochrom can also capture high-quality full-HD video in black and white. The optional Leica microphone adapter set, comprising an adapter and a stereo microphone, ensures perfect sound. The high-resolution 3″ monitor with 921,600 pixels ensures that photographers have complete control of composition, exposure, focusing and depth of field.</p>
<p>Moreover, the camera now offers full visual control with its Live View function, which provides two focusing methods: the up to 10x magnification of Live View Zoom mode, enabling full control of the sharpness of details in the image on the monitor or the closest focusing distance; and Live View Focus Peaking mode, where sharply focused edges in the image are highlighted by colored lines.</p>
<p>Another advantage of the new CMOS sensor is that, in addition to the M-Lens portfolio, almost all lenses of the Leica R series can now be used with an optional adapter on the Leica M Monochrom to expand the creative capabilities of the Leica rangefinder system, as is also the case with the Leica M. Additionally, all equipment and accessories from the Leica M series are compatible with the new Leica M Monochrom.</p>
<p><strong>Other new features include:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Nearly unbreakable sapphire crystal cover glass for the LCD monitor, treated with an anti-reflection protective coating to ensure precise assessment of images in any lighting situation.</li>
<li>A body manufactured from high-strength magnesium alloy, with a top- and baseplate made from solid brass blanks and finished in black chrome.</li>
<li>New yellow, orange and green filters, available in July.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Preorder the Leica M Type 246: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1144610-REG/leica_10930_m_monochrom_typ_246.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/LCM246.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></strong></p>
```


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 1, 2015)

I think it would be nice to rent a high MP monochrome camera, just to try it out.

Probably would not use it enough to justify buy one... certainly not at Leica prices. Yikes


----------



## mb66energy (May 1, 2015)

I would like to have a magic fluid which permeates and bleaches the RGB filter array of one of my 40D cams to get rid of the light swallowing filters - and a DPP update to implement monochrome RAW development ... just dreaming.

A monochrome sensor is a very very good idea - the only thing I don't like too much: Another specialty camera to lug around.


----------



## rfdesigner (May 4, 2015)

It is possible to use astro-cameras (mono-CCDs) with canon lenses, 

upside: hyper sensitive mono sensor with no debayering fuzzifying and no anti-alias filter that works with L-glass.
downside: no AF, no viewfinder, must use teathered computer or similar to focus and control exposure, plus maximum image speed is very very slow. I have a 383L+ and it's limited to about a second but will take shots as long as you like, my longest single frame to date is 30 minutes.

With something like a ND10 filter it could be very interesting for landscape work.

Removing the Bayer matrix from a DSLR will remove microlenses too reducing sensitivity, but has been done. IRIS by Christian Buil would process a true mono frame into a TIFF or JPEG for photoshop editing and can drive a teathered Canon DSLR, there are other programs too.


----------

